# Bleacher Report App?



## Yudoka (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm not sure what I might be missing but I can't seem to find the new Bleacher Report app in the Play Store. A few months ago BR created a new up to replace B/R Live with Bleacher Report. The old app that has the LIVE in red on the logo is still in the play store on the Stick (but its non-operational) but I can't find the new one. I had no problem locating on my android phone though. So is the Stick store some modified version that they have to build an app for, or do I have a glitch or something on my stick that can't locate it? Thanks!


----------

